# How long does a Sulcata need humidity?



## JonAz (Jun 3, 2012)

So Donatello is now 10 months old, about 7.5 oz, 4" SCL. Can I move him outside almost 24/7? Besides of course for very cold nights, and rainy days where I will bring him in. I built him an outdoor enclosure that is "predator-proof" and feel he is very safe in it. My only concern is pyramiding, I don't want to pull him from 85% humidity daily to being in the Arizona dry heat. 

-Jon


----------



## tortadise (Jun 3, 2012)

At that size I would bring him back inside his enclosure. Even predator proof or not being outside. I feel a good 1-2 years of extreme humidity is best. After that time it's a matter of hydration. However they're different techniques of keeping a humidity to your wee one even outside. If you have decent tall grass or a good hide that can keep a relatively high humidity that can be itilized as the humidity factor. When they are small they can nestle in places that have a tendency to have a higher humidity level to only benefit them. Like if you have tall grass that is in his outdoor encloaure if you water or spray the grass early in the morning. Mid morning, after lunch, and afternoon and once more before sun sets at the days last heat it will in essence uphold a higher humidity and moisture content on ground level which would benefit your tort. 

Being 4" I would still bring him in at night just to be safe. Predators can be very crafty. But once he's a little bigger the methods I described have worked very well for me in my young sulcatas. Good luck. I'm sure others will come along and give their insight as well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Jon:

I'd say your tortoise is probably right at the cut-off point. Living in a humid environment won't harm him, but it really isn't all that necessary anymore. Just be sure he has access to water and maybe a spritz with water occasionally. Don't go to the other extreme, though. Its still nice to have a moist substrate to keep the dust down. He's big enough now to live outside. I've seen pictures of real smooth sulcata tortoises raised in Arizona and not in the humid way either. There's something about Arizona that makes them smooth.

If you have grass growing in his outdoor habitat, you will have t keep that watered, and that will help with the humidity.


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2012)

The first 4" are the most critical. This is usually around 8 months for mine. After that, I gradually leave them out longer and longer. I still have mine sleep indoors in their humid enclosures until they are at least 8-10", at which time they move outside permanently with a proper heated shelter for cold nights and winter. Usually by 6" or so, I put them out all day long, weather permitting, but still bring them in at night.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 3, 2012)

The humid way typically has better shell results but living outside is the best specially sun uv.
Theres way you can try to keep his enclosure humid on a hot day, sprinkler, drain drip, tall long grass weeds, veg to hold the humidity.


----------



## JonAz (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments guys and gal! I set up a misting system for his outside enclosure to help cool things down and obviously keep him hydrated. For now I have it on a timer to spray for 3 minutes every hour all day long. I have a 12 inch water/plant saucer that I fill with fresh water daily as well as a food bowl, two humid hides and two hibiscus plants for shade and food. He started out growing his 40 gallon terrarium so I'm in the process of making a bigger indoor enclosure out of 2 big plastic storage bins cut and 'welded' together, shoulda have that finished tomorrow.

I will post up pictures of both enclosures soon. And some of Donny of course =)

-Jon


----------

